# Best MMORPG



## McMurphy (Jan 11, 2008)

Vote and discuss your favorite MMORPG here.


----------



## devilsgrin (Jan 11, 2008)

i voted for EQ2, though i may have chosen Lord of the Rings Online had it been an option. EQ2 though, great game... utterly beautiful graphics, good solid gameplay and good gamer base... far less "barrens talk" as you get in WoW... Great Guilds too, that actually help eachother to play the game for the fun of it... and not just to Raid Raid Raid...


----------



## Elstor (Jan 22, 2008)

Im still a sucker for CoH. I try to resist but it keeps sucking me back in. Its just so easy to pick up for an hour or so without getting bogged down into a time sink. And i just love the character customisation.


----------

